# Bekomme am Chariot nach Bruch Räder nicht ab



## oxymoron101 (28. September 2010)

Hallo, 

unser Cougar 2 wird langsam immer anfälliger. Wir haben ihn seit 2004 und brauchen ihn auf jeden Fall noch zwei, drei Jahre. Vor drei Monaten ist der Hauptrahmen gebrochen, das konnte ich gut reparieren und hat auch "nur" 42 Material gekostet.
Nun sind mir beide Achsaufnahmen gebrochen. Die gibts auch zusammen mit der Federung für 16(genauen Betrag habe ich jetzt vergessen) das Stück.

Um die Federung zu wechseln, müsste ich beide Räder abmachen, aber die lassen sich nicht mehr festziehen. Habe die Staubkappe abgemacht, darunter sah alles sauber aus. Der Nippel (oder so) lässt sich jeweils leicht reindrücken, aber nichts passiert. 
Ich weiß, dass beim Drücken eine Kugel reingeht und dann kann man das Rad abziehen. Aber bei mir geht das nicht. Habs auch mit WD40 probiert; nichts. Um den "Nippel" herum ist ja ne große Mutter, bloß wenn ich die drehe, dreht sich die Achse immer mit und ich habe keine Stelle zum kontern gefunden. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich die Räder abbekommen? Sonst muss ich wohl den ganzen Hänger auseinanderschrauben und der Gedanke daran frustriert mich.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (29. September 2010)

oxymoron101 schrieb:


> Hallo, unser Cougar 2 wird langsam immer anfälliger. Wir haben ihn seit 2004[...] Vor drei Monaten ist der Hauptrahmen gebrochen [...] Nun sind mir beide Achsaufnahmen gebrochen.


Hallo oxymorn,
klingt ja  richtig übel. Was sagt denn zweipluszwei und oder Dein Händler dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (1. Oktober 2010)

oxymoron101 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Der Nippel (oder so) lässt sich jeweils leicht reindrücken, aber nichts passiert.
> Ich weiß, dass beim Drücken eine Kugel reingeht und dann kann man das Rad abziehen. Aber bei mir geht das nicht. Habs auch mit WD40 probiert; nichts. Um den "Nippel" herum ist ja ne große Mutter, bloß wenn ich die drehe, dreht sich die Achse immer mit und ich habe keine Stelle zum kontern gefunden. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich die Räder abbekommen?



Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit einem CX nach mehreren Schnee/Schneematsch, Streusalz, etc. Ausfahrten. 
Beim CX sind die Achsaufnahmen in den Rahmen reingesteckt und mit Schrauben festgezogen. Nachdem ich die Schrauben gelöst hatte, konnte ich die Achsaufnahmen aus dem Rahmen rausziehen. 
Dann wurde das ganze handlicher und mit viel Gewalt und Kriechöl habe ich die Dinger dann irgendwie abbekommen.
Seitdem öle oder fette ich die Achsen in der feuchten Jahreszeit alle paar Wochen.


----------



## oxymoron101 (5. Oktober 2010)

Das klingt ja gut, wie hast du denn die Schrauben gekontert?
Die drehen sich bei mir immer mit.


----------



## lekanteto (14. Oktober 2010)

oxymoron101 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gut, wie hast du denn die Schrauben gekontert?
> Die drehen sich bei mir immer mit.


Beim CX sieht es so aus und die Schrauben konnten "ganz normal" gelöst werden.


----------



## GEORGEDD (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn mal wieder jemand das Problem hat, dass die Räder nicht abgehen. Kurzes HowTo bei dem Defekt. Keine Angst...das schafft jeder!

Anhänger: Chariot CX1 BJ 2005?
Werzeuge: Stück Holz, Hammer, Inbus, Ringschlüssel, Kriechöl /z.B. WD40 Brunox Deo etc., Kugellagerfett

Vorgehensweise:

Bild 1: Schraube und Mutter an Achsaufnahme lösen
Bild 2: Holzstück gegen Trägerplatte Trommelbremse halten und langsam und vorsichtig aber kräftig rausschlagen
Bild 3: Die Hülse kommt komplett aus dem Rahmen
Bild 4: Etwas Kreichöl zwischen Hülse und Achse geben (Pfeil)...warten
Bild 5: Jetzt braucht man 3 Hände gleichzeitig. Erstens Druckkappe zum Räderlösen (Unterseite) drücken UND HALTEN (dabei fahren die Sperrkugeln an der Achse rein). Zweitens Radnabe so auf Holz aufsetzen das sich die Nabe darauf abstützt (NICHT DER DRUCKKNOPF ZUM RÄDERLÖSEN). Drittens mit Schraubenzieher (eigentlich schlecht...besser Messinghülse) auf die Achse aufsetzen (NICHT AUF DEN NIPPEL IN DER MITTE SONDERN DER RING DER RAUSSTEHT) und draufklopfen
Bild 6/7/8: Irgendwann löst sich die Hülse und die Achse rutscht nach unten durch. Dann kleineren Schraubendreher nehmen und weiter nach unten durchschlagen
Bild 9: So sieht die gelöste Achse aus. Jetzt Achsfläche, Sperrkugeln und das Innenteil der Hülse reinigen und dick einfetten. Danach probehalber wieder zusammenstecken und dabei bewegen/drehen. Wenn die Achse halbwegs ohne Kraft in die Hülse rutsch und wieder rausgeht dann wird sie das auch im montierten Zustand machen. Wenn nicht dann ist weiteres Fetten und freirubbeln angesagt.
Bild 10: Montage...Achsaufnahme wieder in den Chariotrahmen stecken und mit Holz reinklopfen (DABEI NICHT VERGESSEN DIE TROMMELBREMSE DAZWISCHEN ZU STECKEN). Dabei achten das die Blechtasche mit dem Schraubenloch auch richtig in die Aussteifung des Cahriotrahmens rutscht. Schrauben rein, Räder montieren und Funktion testen...FERTIG

Alle Arbeiten auf EIGENE GEFAHR!


----------

